# Turning found wood



## Jim Beam (Apr 26, 2016)

So I called in sick yesterday and played in the shop. (my second favorite thing to do) Chucked up a piece of the crabapple wood I found by the side of the road and rough turned a live edge bowl. After the last photo I coated it with AnchorSeal and threw it under the house. I'll dig it out next fall and finish it up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks good to me. 
Must be nice having a natural kiln under your house. :)


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 26, 2016)

Looking good Robert. I love turning found wood, that's about all I turn. Did you really start roughing it out as shown in the second pic? Musta been slow going for a while.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 26, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Looking good Robert. I love turning found wood, that's about all I turn. Did you really start roughing it out as shown in the second pic? Musta been slow going for a while.....



I did. I was going to cut it round, but quickly learned that my band saw blade cut great across the grain, but real slow with the grain.

Roughing the outside took me 2 hours. Roughing the inside took 15 minutes.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 26, 2016)

Looking good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

